# DVD wird nicht gelesen?!



## ray2mi (17. März 2008)

Hallo Leute
Habe seit eben ein Problem. Ich habe zuvor Nero7 installiert und da fing es an. 
Ich lege eine DVD ein, die wird nicht erkannt. Ich kann sie nicht mehr abspielen. Egal mit welchem Programm es geht nicht, sogar Shrink und Decrypter versagen, es wird auch nicht der Name der DVD im Laufwerk angezeigt. Was ist hier los. Ich habe mal mein Windows XP neu druff gemacht und die XP Codecs 2. irgendwas installiert und es geht immernoch nicht. Was kann ich da nun machen?


----------



## ray2mi (17. März 2008)

also ich habe eben nochmal komplett alles formatiert...dann ging es, so nun vlc player druff gemacht, den  85 und dann ging es nicht mehr. Immer wenn ich DVD Medium öffnen mache dann schließt sich das Programm. 
VLC gelöscht und es geht auch nicht...es steht noch nicht einmal der Name der DVD da.
Neuen VLC Player druff gemacht 86, geht auch nicht...wasn das


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. März 2008)

Von VLC halte ich aus diversen Gründen nichts, einer davon ist dass er oftmals Probleme wie du sie beschreibst fabriziert (teilweise hat er sogar ganze Betriebssysteme zerschossen....)

Teste mal K-Lite Codecpack mit Mplayer Classic. Wenn man auf spielereien wie "Video als Desktop Wallpaper" und sowas verzichten kann ist es vermutlich das momentan beste "Rundum Sorglos Paket".
Ob Mega oder das normale Codecpack musst du nachlesen was du brauchst, das Standart oder Full reicht für die meisten User.
http://codecguide.com/


----------



## ray2mi (17. März 2008)

ja es geht aber s hrinc liest es trotzdem nicht...why


----------

